# External Hard Disk - 1 TB



## H2O (Jun 18, 2013)

Which one should I buy?


WD My Passport 1 TB External Hard Disk - WD: Flipkart.com

OR

Seagate Backup Plus 1 TB External Hard Disk - Seagate: Flipkart.com


Thanks.


----------



## Ravi. (Jun 18, 2013)

WD Passport is good. I am using it since Jan and no issues.


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 18, 2013)

+1 WD


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 18, 2013)

Actually both are good.......... I bought WD  for my father, because it was Rs 100 cheaper than Seagate


----------



## H2O (Jun 19, 2013)

Cheers Everyone.

Whose customer service is better? Western Digital or Seagate?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 19, 2013)

H2O said:


> Cheers Everyone.
> 
> Whose customer service is better? Western Digital or Seagate?



I recommend WD over seagate anyday...Seagate RMA is pathetic...WD is best


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 19, 2013)

H2O said:


> Cheers Everyone.
> 
> Whose customer service is better? Western Digital or Seagate?


A.S.S. wise, WD >> Seagate


----------



## H2O (Jun 19, 2013)

Cheers.

I was checking with WD and they said there is no service centre in Bhubaneswar. But, They said it won't be an issue. They have some sort of partnership with Fed-ex. So all I need to do is lodge a complain and they will do the rest.


----------



## H2O (Jun 20, 2013)

Ordered the WD My Passport 1 TB External Hard Disk.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 20, 2013)

is the warranty period same for both the products? does seagate have any  firmware issue?


----------



## H2O (Jun 20, 2013)

avichandana20000 said:


> is the warranty period same for both the products? does seagate have any  firmware issue?



Yes. Its same. Both have three years waranty.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 20, 2013)

So people are buying wd just for the better a.s.s? No performance difference between sea & wd?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 20, 2013)

avichandana20000 said:


> So people are buying wd just for the better a.s.s? No performance difference between sea & wd?



performance might be same but the quality of service is better in WD


----------

